

Digitizing Books One Word at a Time - buugs
http://recaptcha.net/learnmore.html

======
buugs
I might be in the minority but I didn't know this about recaptcha and found it
interesting as well as the pdf they provide:
<http://recaptcha.net/reCAPTCHA_Science.pdf>

